# ترنيمة:ياعدرا ياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!



## hmsg2000 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*الترنيمة حلوة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
لمحبي ترانيم السيدة العذراء ..
وكل سنة وأنتم طيبين ..

ترنيمة ياعدرا ياحبيبتنا من ألبوم (( كلنا بنحبك ))
الترنيمة بصوت ساحر جداااا 
للمرنمة:  ماريان جورج ...
التوزيع الموسيقي : حاتم منير
علي فكرة .. الترنيمة لسة مانزلتش ....

حمل الترنيمة كامله mp3 من  ...  هنـــــــا 


حمل المقطع الاول mp3  للموبايل من    هنــــا 

حمل المقطع الثاني mp3  للموبايل من   هنــــا 

حمل المقطع الثالث mp3  للموبايل من   هنــــا 

حمل المقطع الرابع mp3 للموبايل من     هنــــا 

حمل المقطع الخامس mp3  للموبايل من  هنــــا 

تحياتي 

:Love_Letter_Send:*​_______________________
كلمات الترنيمة
______________
يا عدرا يا حبيتنا  دى فضايلك لينا منارة
خلينا نتعلم منك يا كاملة فى الطهارة
______
المحبة نلاقيها عندك موجوده جوة قلبك
حبك للاله ابنك حبك لكل شعبك
_________
الوداعة يا ام الله جوة قلبك ومالياه
هدوءك والقلب الطيب والبساطة فى الحياة
التواضع بنلاقيه جوة قلبك وساكن فيه
خدمتك لاليصابات ومجدك اللى بتخفيه
_________
الايمان عندك كبير اعلى من حد التفكير
امنتى بميلاد يسوع وامنتدى بالتدبير
والصبر يامريم عندك موجود ياما شفتى من اليهود
احتملتى الاهانات وصلبهم لرب الجنود
_________
يا عدرا يا حبيتنا  دى فضايلك لينا منارة
خلينا نتعلم منك يا كاملة فى الطهارة​


----------



## Bolbola142 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

بجد الترنيمة حلوة جدا ميرسي خالص


----------



## salamasalama (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

الله الله الله إيه يا ماريان الجمال ده .......يا معلم
والتوزيع الموسيقى رائع أبدعت يا حتوم كل مزيكتك كده جميله ومختلفه 
شريط  كلنا بنحبك ده لأبونا سمعان الأخميمى يا ريت كلنا نجيبه ونسمعه الشريط موجود فى كنيسة السيده العذراء ببمم


----------



## samyadel (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

بجد ترنيمه جميلة


----------



## haihai (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

" ثق أن هناك من ينصرك يسمعك يراك هو الله "

الرب يعوض تعبكموبجد جميلة :t9:


----------



## Tabitha (20 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

روووعة
شكرا جزيلااا


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

ترنمه جميله جدا


----------



## totty (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

*جارى التحميييييييييييييل

ميرسى خالص*​


----------



## kmmmoo (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكراً لك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## hmsg2000 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا للردود


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

الف شكر 

جاري التحمييييييييل​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

اللة جميلة جدا   الترنيمة     ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم بالاجر السمائي


----------



## hmsg2000 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا لردودكم الجميلة


----------



## hmsg2000 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

للرفع


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

بجد الترنيمة حلوة جدا ميرسي خالص


----------



## salamasalama (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا لردودكم الجميله
أنا مش عارف أرد أقول إيه بس أنا ما عملتش غير الواجب
بس الأستاذ لما شاف الواجب لقانى حليت علط فقرر إنه يدينى سبعه على عشره
مهع إنى أستاهل أكتر بس إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا وكفايه تشجيعكم لىَّ بمليون درجه


----------



## ana-semon (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

ميرسييييييي اوي على الترنيمة الجميلة دى و صوت مريان حلو اويييييييي


----------



## hmsg2000 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا ليكم وقريب حرفع لكم ترنيمة جديده لمريم بطرس ..............


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

مرسىىىىىىى على الترنيمه 

جارى التحميل ..........

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

على فكره 
الترنيمه فى قمه الروووووووووعه ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

اهدى وانعم صوت سمعته....والكلمات فى غاية الروعة والتعزية
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك..انك شاركتنا بالترنيمة الجميلة دى​


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

بعد اذنك يا hmsg2000 ..انا ضفت كلمات الترنيكة لراس الموضوع
وعملتلك تقييم كمان للموضوع
ميرسى مرة تانية على الترنيمة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب ف هذا العمل​


----------



## hmsg2000 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

عزيزي ginajoojoo 
ميرسي علي إضافة كلام الترنيمة ...
صدقني أنا فرحت خالص لما لقيتك كتبت كلام الترنيمة
يارب تكون سبب بركة وتعزيه للكل ... وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ....
تحياتي


----------



## mina131 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

جارى التحميل
بس اكيد روعة


----------



## mina131 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شفاعتك يا ام النور


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

_ميرسى كتييير




​_


----------



## hmsg2000 (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

بركة السيدة العذراء تكون معنا آمين


----------



## مسعد خليل (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## hmsg2000 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا لردودكم الحلوه


----------



## hmsg2000 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

للرفع عشان الكل ياخد بركة وتعزية


----------



## hmsg2000 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

فين الردود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kingBony (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

الترنيمة حلوه قوي
شكرا


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

*_________
الايمان عندك كبير اعلى من حد التفكير
امنتى بميلاد يسوع وامنتدى بالتدبير
والصبر يامريم عندك موجود ياما شفتى من اليهود
احتملتى الاهانات وصلبهم لرب الجنود

جميله جدا بجد  وكلامها حلو اوى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## febe (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

عاشت الايادي


----------



## gogooo2day (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss​


----------



## hmsg2000 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا لكل الردود
وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين 
بمناسبة شهر كيهك المبارك
وبركة السيدة العذراء تكون معنا آمين


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

السلام لكم

شكرا يازعيم على ردك على رسالتى  والحمد للة  انك فهمت قصدى 
وانا اوعدك مش هتكرر منى اى ازعاج لاخواتى الاعضاء بطلب صداقتهم على الخاص او طلب رايهم فى المشاركة فى موضوعى 
شكرا يازعيم انك اتحت فرصة لى انى اشارك فى المنتدى العملاق منتدى الكنيسة
ربنا معاك ومعى كل شعبة


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

اسف جدا انى بعت ليك رسالة خطا
شكرا على مجهودك ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## hmsg2000 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

شكرا لكل الردود
وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين 
بمناسبة شهر كيهك المبارك
وبركة السيدة العذراء تكون معنا آمين


----------



## moka_oka (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمة:ياعدراياحبيبتنا .حلوة جدااااا. للمرنمة ماريان جورج .. لسه مانزلتش !!!*

ربنا يعوضك الترنيمة جميلة


----------



## hmsg2000 (7 فبراير 2009)

للرفع 

وبركة السيدة العذراء تكون معنا آمين


----------



## naro_lovely (8 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى جدااااااااااااااااا الترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااا وفكرة النغمات للموبايل فكرة جامدة جداااااااا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك *


----------



## hmsg2000 (1 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لردودكم 
وكل سنه وإنتم طيبين


----------



## ayman adwar (1 أغسطس 2009)

بجد الترنيمة حلوة جدا ميرسي خالص


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)




----------

